# Lobster dual sim problem



## Andrew1506 (Aug 10, 2021)

So myself and partner have dual sim iPhones and recently added lobster sims to use is Spain. Uk sims are esims. Both can’t receive calls using the lobster sims people get a message the number is not available on both! Have spoken to lobster who were clueless to be honest and suggest we either get another lobster sim or talk to apple!


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Andrew1506 said:


> So myself and partner have dual sim iPhones and recently added lobster sims to use is Spain. Uk sims are esims. Both can’t receive calls using the lobster sims people get a message the number is not available on both! Have spoken to lobster who were clueless to be honest and suggest we either get another lobster sim or talk to apple!


..... We have this setup in an iPhone 11, Lobster Sim and O2 (UK) eSim.... works well in both the UK and Spain. We have heard from friends that Vodafone (UK) has issues with inbound calls not ringing and going straight to voicemail and sometimes refusing to recognise Spanish numbers when making a call. 
Only issue we have had with Lobster is that some people refuse to accept it is a Spanish mobile number as it starts with a 7 as people can sometimes expect Spanish mobiles to start with a 9.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Localizer said:


> ..... We have this setup in an iPhone 11, Lobster Sim and O2 (UK) eSim.... works well in both the UK and Spain. We have heard from friends that Vodafone (UK) has issues with inbound calls not ringing and going straight to voicemail and sometimes refusing to recognise Spanish numbers when making a call.
> Only issue we have had with Lobster is that some people refuse to accept it is a Spanish mobile number as it starts with a 7 as people can sometimes expect Spanish mobiles to start with a 9.


A 6 is what most Spanish mobiles start with. 9 is special numbers like national and premium. The reason for the 7 start is that nationally they are running out of numbers that start with a 6 so have moved on to 7. This is the case with many mobile operators especially virtual ones who may not have pre allocated mas amounts of 6 numbers. So the 6 and 7 start is not exclusive to one company but gradually becoming normal. I have no experience with Lobster as I have always used a Spanish provider rather than an expat one but I find it strange they can't even guide you through the configuration process. 

I use Lowi and they have always either helped me with configuration over the phone or with remote assistance. The first time I took the phone overseas it didn't work for data and they sent an SMS that somehow automatically configured my phone. Best advice is to call them again as really its them who should be able to guide you though the configuration process.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

'A 6 is what most Spanish mobiles start with. 9 is special numbers like national and premium.' Damn - even I'm confused


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Andrew1506 said:


> Have spoken to lobster who were clueless to be honest and suggest we either get another lobster sim or talk to apple!


Not sure why you think Lobster ought to know how to set up dual SIM iPhones?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Not sure why you think Lobster ought to know how to set up dual SIM iPhones?


I have to say I was thinking the same thing. I'm using two sim cards right now (but not Lobster, and not an iphone) and I had to go into settings and click on a few things to set them up.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Not sure why you think Lobster ought to know how to set up dual SIM iPhones?


I had issues setting up the Lobster sim last year but they sent the settings to the phone. Never had any other issues with them, but have noticed that sometimes my phone wont ring if I get a call and goes straight to voicemail when in the flat. My wife has the same phone and a Lobster sim and she has issues with WhatsApp calls not ringing in the flat. Weird eh?

However Ive looked at this dual sim thing and an Esim is a hardware one that seems to override the physical one unless you set it up to work with both and not all providers are able to work with them or provide a service.
I can only assume that Lobster have no settings for dual sim phones yet. Are they very common? I don't think Ive ever seen one to be honest and the thought of having 2 mobile contracts makes me think those who have are trying to hide something (I had 2 phones a work one and my one as we were not allowed to use the work phone for private calls etc.)

To the OP you may find that the service provider for you UK esim partners with a Spanish provider who cannot provide for an Esim, which may explain why it stops here and doesn't switch to the Lobster. Can you disable the Esim when in Spain and turn the phone into a standard sim card phone?.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Almost all unlocked phones in French and Spanish shops are dual SIM, and have been for at least 8 years. If you don't want to use the second SIM slot you can normally use it for a micro SD card and thus add storage. Try going to Altalife.es for the correct APN settings for Lobster mobile page which is in English and gives all the details.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Had a number of phones over the years but never seen one which had an SD slot which doubled as as a second SIM, given the radical differences between the two it's hard to imagine it being possible!

Can you point us to a phone as an example?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MataMata said:


> Had a number of phones over the years but never seen one which had an SD slot which doubled as as a second SIM, given the radical differences between the two it's hard to imagine it being possible!
> 
> Can you point us to a phone as an example?


Mine has that. It's a huawei mate 10 lite. Or something like that. I use the sd slot for my work sim


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

My current phone is a Xiaomi Note 7, look up the specs on GSMarena.com and under Memory it says "microsSdXC (uses shared SIM slot)".


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

ccm47 said:


> My current phone is a Xiaomi Note 7, look up the specs on GSMarena.com and under Memory it says "microsSdXC (uses shared SIM slot)".


Funnily enough we have just been looking at dual SIM. We have a UK number used for years in connection with elderly relatives. Buying stuff, doctors, banking, After years it becomes tricky changing to a Spanish number and expecting those contacts to pay for an overseas call. Not sure if UK banking would allow a Spanish mobile number . Going to have to do something as the providers are enforcing their fair roaming conditions.
Does the Iphone SE support this dual SIM ( one an eSim) ? Might be time for an upgrade.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

olivefarmer said:


> Funnily enough we have just been looking at dual SIM. We have a UK number used for years in connection with elderly relatives. Buying stuff, doctors, banking, After years it becomes tricky changing to a Spanish number and expecting those contacts to pay for an overseas call. Not sure if UK banking would allow a Spanish mobile number . Going to have to do something as the providers are enforcing their fair roaming conditions.
> Does the Iphone SE support this dual SIM ( one an eSim) ? Might be time for an upgrade.


Nope makes sense if you still live in the Uk and only visit here for the 90 days. Lobster allow you to 'switch off' the number when you are at home in the UK. 

And yes a Uk bank will allow a Spanish mobile. Both the HSBC and Nationwide have mine as we don't have a Spanish land line and we live here now.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Neither the SE 2016 or 2020 have dual SIM capacity, which might explain why so few people have heard of them!


----------

